# Pray for Bubbas Kenner



## Jake"gone fishing"Block (May 6, 2012)

Poor guy just can't get a break, he needs prayers for healing.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## tomballplugger (Nov 14, 2014)

Absolutely. Hoping for better days for him.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Prayers sent to my ol buddy Ruben, one of the nicest and finest guy ever, and glad to call him friend, Doyle


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Prayers Sent


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

What happened to him????


----------



## Jake"gone fishing"Block (May 6, 2012)

dk2429 said:


> What happened to him????


He has had an ongoing problem with the use of his hand and is in the hospital, the doctors are trying to figure out whats wrong with it.


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

Anyone know what hospital? Can you pm me? A buddy of mine and I are friends with him and my buddy is a pastor at FBC of Houston. Thanks. 
:texasflag


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I told him to cut the sucker off. We could throw a Darth Vader hand on it.

Sent up for Ol Ruben. Good guys on here keep getting kicked.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Reuben is an awesome person, prayers up. I'm going to call him tomorrow and talk fishing to cheer him up.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

I hear he is a great guy I wish him the best.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Paths never crossed..but not hard to know he is one of the 'good guys'

Good luck, Reuben...


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Prayers sent.

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> Paths never crossed..but not hard to know he is one of the 'good guys'
> 
> Good luck, Reuben...


X2 Prayers sent.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Prayers sent for Mr. Reuben.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Would be more useful if you guys put together some money for better doctor... Prayers alone won't help him


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Tortuga said:


> Paths never crossed..but not hard to know he is one of the 'good guys'
> 
> Good luck, Reuben...


Good as gold.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Never met the man, but seems like a good person. Prayers up, hope you get well.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

*Amen*



LA Wader said:


> Never met the man, but seems like a good person. Prayers up, hope you get well.


x2


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Prayers for Rueben, may God Bless him with a healing. In Jesus name, Amen.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Prayers up for Rueben ( Bubba's Kenner ).

Never heard more than an encouraging word out of him. Please accept our encouragement and prayers now.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Prayers up


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Prayer sent. Hang in there !


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I was admitted Monday afternoon.I have been fighting an infection from a biopsy on my hand and the pills were not healing so it's IV meds.Thanks for the prayers n well wishes.Im good everywhere else.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Good to hear they went to IV to get this under control. Hope it's better soon. Especially if it's the hand you hold your fishing rod with.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

bubbas kenner said:


> I was admitted Monday afternoon.I have been fighting an infection from a biopsy on my hand and the pills were not healing so it's IV meds.Thanks for the prayers n well wishes.Im good everywhere else.


Well, at least the fish are getting a break....


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

bubbas kenner said:


> I was admitted Monday afternoon.I have been fighting an infection from a biopsy on my hand and the pills were not healing so it's IV meds.Thanks for the prayers n well wishes.Im good everywhere else.


Good deal bud. Hopefully, you'll be good as brand used before you know it.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers and well wishes sent for you BK.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Great news! The weather is terrible right now anyway so get well so you can get them after this new front comes through.

TH


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

He seems to be one of the truly good guys on this site. Prayers that they get this problem figured out and fixed.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Crusader said:


> Would be more useful if you guys put together some money for better doctor... Prayers alone won't help him


You obviously don't know what the fark you are talking about...First of all he now has one if the best ID Docs on the planet...Secondly...You faithlessly discount the power of prayer...Ruben will win this battle!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Hope the IV meds knocked it out. Fighting infections is a tough battle.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Headed up for you BK. Get that mano repaired!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Crusader said:


> Would be more useful if you guys put together some money for better doctor... Prayers alone won't help him


Dude stay in the truck,(no prayer can help) really man who do you rely on?


----------



## pokitbusa (Jan 7, 2010)

*Praying for you*

Praying for a speedy recovery


----------



## Jov (Oct 24, 2015)

Praying for you.

"The effectual fervent prayer of the righteous availeth much"


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

baytownboy said:


> Prayers sent to my ol buddy Ruben, one of the nicest and finest guy ever, and glad to call him friend, Doyle


Ditto. I real class act and a solid contributor to this board.
t


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Crusader said:


> Would be more useful if you guys put together some money for better doctor... Prayers alone won't help him


Nobody said anything about money I have medical insurance and a savior that cares.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Get well soon Bubba! I had shoulder surgery Monday so when we both heel, we can go fish again!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You obviously don't know what the fark you are talking about...First of all he now has one if the best ID Docs on the planet...Secondly...You faithlessly discount the power of prayer...Ruben will win this battle!


You took the words right out of my mouth....Thanks.....:headknock


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers sent

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## Tomahawg (Aug 5, 2015)

Best of luck Ruben. Don't mind the other dude, he is just a troll, a fool, or maybe both!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Get well BubbaK. Prayers sent. PM if you needed something brother.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

bubbas kenner said:


> Nobody said anything about money I have medical insurance _*and a savior that cares.*_


Well said sir.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Get well Ruben! prayers sent. AND if you need somebody to work out that reel collection, let me know


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You obviously don't know what the fark you are talking about...First of all he now has one if the best ID Docs on the planet...Secondly...You faithlessly discount the power of prayer...Ruben will win this battle!


Thanks, you beat me to it! My first thought was several choice and not so nice things but I try not to go with those instincts and make a fool of myself.

Bubba, good luck and I hope they get this thing under control, Iâ€™ll keep you in my prayers as well. Keep your chin up!!


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

Crusader said:


> Would be more useful if you guys put together some money for better doctor... Prayers alone won't help him


I think I'll toss you on the prayer list right next to him. You may actually need it more. I know Reuben is sealed and "DELIVERED", but I must say I worry about you sir.

Reuben, Get better so we can go fishing. Shoot me a PM when you get an opportunity. 
:texasflag


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Prayers sent!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

More prayers for a great guy! Hope the new meds help soon-you've suffered way to much with this stuff.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You obviously don't know what the fark you are talking about...First of all he now has one if the best ID Docs on the planet...Secondly...You faithlessly discount the power of prayer...Ruben will win this battle!


Good for him then. I just had to work with little info that was available -- specifically that he has problems and doctor has no idea what is wrong. Which is normally a good sign that you need more competent doctor.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

bubbas kenner said:


> Dude stay in the truck,(no prayer can help) really man who do you rely on?


Brain and friends


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

*bubbas kenner*

sayin' a prayer so you can get back on the water and get 'em


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers sent for complete healing.


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

Crusader said:


> Brain and friends


And when those fail you? Eventually we run across a situation your brain can't handle or won't understand. There are very few people that can always rely on their friends, because unfortunately all too often friends jump ship. So my friend I c an tell you there is one person that is always faithful and always available. This may be for a PM if interested. I would be happy to talk with you, and I think I can speak for Ruben in this situation, he'd love to talk to you too.
:texasflag


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

BigFishinTank said:


> And when those fail you? Eventually we run across a situation your brain can't handle or won't understand. There are very few people that can always rely on their friends, because unfortunately all too often friends jump ship. So my friend I c an tell you there is one person that is always faithful and always available. This may be for a PM if interested. I would be happy to talk with you, and I think I can speak for Ruben in this situation, he'd love to talk to you too.
> :texasflag


Guys, I am not against your beliefs or way you do things. And certainly I do wish Ruben fastest recovery possible. Everyone chips in with what he thinks may help. In my case it happened to be an advice based on limited info I had. If that info is wrong and Ruben does have the best doctor -- then by all means ignore my advice, please.

BFT, responding to your points here is an off-topic. I also do not want to damage your beliefs while having nothing to replace these pieces with. Lets leave it at that.


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

Crusader said:


> Guys, I am not against your beliefs or way you do things. And certainly I do wish Ruben fastest recovery possible. Everyone chips in with what he thinks may help. In my case it happened to be an advice based on limited info I had. If that info is wrong and Ruben does have the best doctor -- then by all means ignore my advice, please.
> 
> BFT, responding to your points here is an off-topic. I also do not want to damage your beliefs while having nothing to replace these pieces with. Lets leave it at that.


I understand your hesitancy, and I respect that.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Hope it's not your reel hand, if so I'll take your Hugh Hefner size stash of curados you've got!  BK is a good guy, haven't met him yet but wouldn't mind drinking a few beers with the ole man


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

Prayers on the way.....WOW! why the harsh words to Mr.Crusader? imo i think he was just trying to help i think the most inportant thing here is that Ruben is getting better and seems his spirits are up.Ruben get well buddy and if you ever need anything you know where to turn....happy new year guys!:brew2::brew2:


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Rueben, get well soon - you are your family are in our prayers. Joe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack1 (Jul 18, 2012)

*BK*

Ruben get well sone . If theirs anything I can do to help let me know you have my number. I know the situation with your hand is getting frustrating.Keep your chin up and God will take care of the rest.You are always in my prayers:clover:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Prayers up


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Hope you heal up soon bud!


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

let me know if you need any help bro . hope you feel better soon 
God bless


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Prayers ruben!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Get well soon buddy


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ruben is gonna PREVAIL...Angels watching over him!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Ruben is gonna PREVAIL...Angels watching over him!


X2


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

My Best, Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ruben,
my prayers sent to you buddy. We still have a fishing trip to go together.


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

prayer sent for healing


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco (Jul 14, 2014)

What a great person! Prayers sent up for him. Get well soon my friend.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Get well soon Bubba's Kenner!! Prayers Sent.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Get well, at least it's a hand. (Hopefully not the casting hand). A friend from Oklahoma just got a squamous growth removed from his sinus cavity, near his tear duct. That has to hurt, right between the eyes...We're going to visit him tomorrow. 

Winter is the best time to get these things fixed. I have a guide friend who is pretty banged up from his trade. He took an Austin surgeon fishing this summer, who could tell he was in pain. He offered to fix his knee, shoulder and carpal tunnel in his casting hand, all in one go this January, when he could lay up for a month and not miss any charters. Rent a lot of movies and lay in a stock of Jamesons...


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Praying for Ruben. I've never met him but from what I've read we need more like him. He's one to "ride the river with."


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank all of you very much for concerns n prayers.Struggle continues.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

bubbas kenner said:


> Thank all of you very much for concerns n prayers.Struggle continues.


Get well soon Ruben! Called you yesterday and your wife called me back, startled me at first but she had your phone. Call me if you need anything. Coogs beat Temple 77-50 in basketball!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Get well soon, Reuben.

richg99


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

bubbas kenner said:


> Nobody said anything about money I have medical insurance and a savior that cares.


I've not had the pleasure of meeting Reuben, and I will admit I am not much of a "church going man". Do most of my talking to God in the boat or on the beach. Mostly thanking him for bounties bestowed and the wonders he has created, but I will say a prayer for you. That said, I will ask my Dad, who has worked in the church in various capacities since I was a little kid, and is there every Sunday, to add Reuben to the list of those who are given special prayers and blessings at each service. I suspect they have more "sway" than I do. As for the "C" man, if you have nothing nice to say.....or did Mama not go there with you?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

bubbas kenner said:


> I was admitted Monday afternoon.I have been fighting an infection from a biopsy on my hand and the pills were not healing so it's IV meds.Thanks for the prayers n well wishes.Im good everywhere else.


Wow! That sounds like a serious infection. But with today's modern medicine I bet they fix you up.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

weimtrainer said:


> I've not had the pleasure of meeting Reuben, and I will admit I am not much of a "church going man". Do most of my talking to God in the boat or on the beach. Mostly thanking him for bounties bestowed and the wonders he has created, but I will say a prayer for you. That said, I will ask my Dad, who has worked in the church in various capacities since I was a little kid, and is there every Sunday, to add Reuben to the list of those who are given special prayers and blessings at each service. I suspect they have more "sway" than I do. As for the "C" man, if you have nothing nice to say.....or did Mama not go there with you?


Thank you.Im now at a rehab taking iv antibiotics food sux nurses are nice place is like new.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Tell them doctors to hurry and fix you up so you can get back to hookin 'em! Prayers sent.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Gross I know.*

Biopsy pic from 2 months ago my r hand,sorry but very graphic.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Hand*

To some that might be graphic, to others it shows how amazing the human body is and the amazing things doctors can do to fix it.

Here is to hoping you heal fast so you can put all of that behind you.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Hang tough!...no step for stepper!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

bubbas kenner said:


> Biopsy pic from 2 months ago my r hand,sorry but very graphic.


I'm in the mood for string cheese now


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Very True, My Best for a speedy recovery!



gater said:


> To some that might be graphic, to others it shows how amazing the human body is and the amazing things doctors can do to fix it.
> 
> Here is to hoping you heal fast so you can put all of that behind you.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Hang in there my friend. You will get through this. I shattered my left wrist 2nd week of dove season in 2011. Dr. Pyle in Baytown installed a plate with nine screws. I was not too concerned with missing the rest of dove season. My fear was I would never be able to work a lure again. I am right handed. Left wrist works the bait. Worst part was fall fishing was about to start.

I was back fishing late winter with some pretty good pain. Fast forward, it did heal and was still painful sometimes for about two years. Good as new now.

I know your condition is different, but modern medicine will get you back up and running.

Hand in there.

Shallow


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow, Ruben, but glad to hear you're in rehab now. Get well soon, my friend. Hope to see you in Academy again soon, and out on Trinity Bay. In the meantime, if you need any of those many Shimano's cleaned, don't hesitate to ask!

Clayt


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Get well soon Ruben. Prayers sent.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

bubbas kenner said:


> Biopsy pic from 2 months ago my r hand,sorry but very graphic.


I see the problem, you have 5 tendons on the top of your hand but only 4 fingers, so your hand is very confused about what to do with the extra one. In all seriousness, I love the picture and prayers sent for recovery. I like to bring levity to serious situations sometimes.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

before anyone says it, I'm aware the extensor tendon on the little finger is just separated and looks like two. You'll be fishing in no time I'm sure, always enjoy your posts.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Rueben, prayers are being sent your way buddy! Take care and get well soon! Remember, pinching the nurses butt is not a part of your physical therapy no matter what anyone says, lol!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

TXFishSlayer said:


> Rueben, prayers are being sent your way buddy! Take care and get well soon! Remember, pinching the nurses butt is not a part of your physical therapy no matter what anyone says, lol!


Thanks I needed a good laugh.Im told by the Dr's 6 more weeks.And have already missed 6 months of work.Drs say it's a salt water bacteria.I had to list my hobbies and they jumped on salt water bacteria.If I was a bear hunter in Alaska would it be from bear dung?.
Thanks for prayers n well wishes.Ruben G.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I've been out of town a lot lately and just caught this. Hoping for a speedy recovery!_* Prayers from my family to yours*_. Hang in there!


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Hope you get well soon, Ruben! Prayers sent for a speedy recovery!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Rueben. Praying constantly for you. Joe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Prayers Rubin


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Hang in there Reuben!! Dont worry I am still slayin em up North where you like to fish just in your honor!!! But I am saving a few for you.

Get well soon buddy and I hope to see at the ramp again very quickly!!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayer for you sir. Get well and continue with your strong faith.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Focus daily on optimal outcomes...Discuss ( Question) every treatment modality...This is simply a hiccup...PT / OT


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Haven't been on 2Cool as much lately and just saw this. One of my favorite people I've ever met via 2Cool and just a first class guy. Prayers up buddy, hope they get you fixed up and back on the water soon!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Ruben, been praying for you. 

See you have not posted up in a few days. How is it going?

Have they fig out what the bacteria is and what to treat it with?

Good luck.

Jim


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Okay, that is one freaky picture. I guess one can get an infection like that whether they're wadefishing or in the boat. What bay were you fishing?


----------



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

If anybody has ever fished with Reuben, they know there's no quit in him. You got this bud, and casting a prayer for ya!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Prayers your way bubba's kenner for complete healing. Hope to read about a turn in the right direction on your next update.


----------



## timothywpothier (Dec 27, 2015)

Jake"gone fishing"Block said:


> Poor guy just can't get a break, he needs prayers for healing.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


All of the best wishes and prayers to him, hope he will recover soon.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Prayers sent.... Keep your head up Ruben and I know your strong faith.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Hard to type with one hand but all replies are read and appreciated.Fighting the good fight guys not much change still lotsa pain from elbow to fingers.The coffee is great on the 3rd floor.Wishing I was fishing Ruben.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

bubbas kenner said:


> Hard to type with one hand but all replies are read and appreciated.Fighting the good fight guys not much change still lotsa pain from elbow to fingers.The coffee is great on the 3rd floor.Wishing I was fishing Ruben.


This is all you missed yesterday Bro...


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers continue for healing, peace during the storm, comfort while still, and strength to endure each day.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Graphic pic*

Pain continues.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Geez man WTH is that? Hang in there, you have a lot of people praying for you.


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

Prayers sent!


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Prayers sent for Ruben. Hang on and get well.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Man I just saw this, prayers coming your way Ruben.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers up to you Ruben.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Prayer sent.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

prayers here!
Get well!


----------



## Coastal Fishing Gear (Mar 10, 2010)

Prayers for a quick recovery.


----------

